

What’s Golden (rule of thirds) - ironkeith
http://jasonsantamaria.com/articles/whats-golden/

======
andr
Off topic, but I love Jason Santa Maria's blog. Every post is not only
interesting in its content, but is a design exercise in its own! It's a
pleasure to browse the site even if you don't read the posts.

~~~
ironkeith
Here's a video of a presentation he did for The Dot Dot Dot lecture series.
It's pretty interesting, and he goes on to kind of explain his reasoning for
designing his site the way he did:

<http://vimeo.com/4394152>

------
ableal
_It took me a long time to embrace the fluid nature of the web_

May one hope to see the day when they let go of the "here's a bit of text as
an image because you really must see it in this here font" thing ?

Ah, well, it doesn't hurt to ask. Actually, I'm afraid of the upcoming
contortions around this.

~~~
ableal
Today is my day for touching raw nerves ... Since the other comment is giving
me unmerited points, go ahead, take some away here if it makes you feel
better.

But, you know, it's a bit sad that you refuse taking a creative approach to
the issue: what is 'good design' if you take away the control available in
print - exact page size/layout and precise font choice.

It's not like the issue is going away. Heroic measures like sIFR
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Inman_Flash_Replacemen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Inman_Flash_Replacement)
) are too contorted. And Mark Pilgrim already wrote on the wall about
downloadable fonts ([http://diveintomark.org/archives/2009/04/21/fuck-the-
foundri...](http://diveintomark.org/archives/2009/04/21/fuck-the-foundries) ).

It's a fluid. The tighter you grab, the less you hold. Let go.

